# Your Preferences



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 15, 2009)

What do you guys love to see in your ideal partner?

I have a sort of weakness for thick, red hair. That, and big, crystal eyes pf any shade.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 16, 2009)

Are we talking physical or personality/emotional traits here?

I guess the most important things for me in a partner are self-confidence and respect towards both herself and others. Sharing the same political views would be a serious plus; I don't think I could date someone who would vote for the BNP, for instance. Someone who shares my crazy feminist/environmentalist/vegetarian views would also be excellent, because otherwise, I can imagine her getting very annoyed with me very quickly. 
And openness and honesty are big things, too. 

Physically... I don't really mind. Healthiness kinda comes under the "self-respect" thing, because I don't think I could be attracted to someone who either starved themselves or spent all day eating crap and never excersised. 
But other than that, I can't think of anything that I find universally attractive; for example, some blonde women are gorgeous, but there are plenty of blonde women (who tend to grace magazine covers wearing next to nothing) who look awful. Same with all hair and skin colours. Glasses look really great on some people and not others, and some women look great with long hair, while others look much better with it kept short. I dunno.

Wait, yes I do - they'd have to have a pretty smile. And since all smiles are pretty, they'd have to just smile a lot :3


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm also not sure what our limitations are  here, so I'll just do both. Starting with personalities, I want them to be kind. They have to be willing to be nice to me and treat me like a person and to be able to look beyond the surface. I see too many relationships based soley off of looks and that just makes be feel bad and alone. They also have to be pateint. I can be very immature at times, so I need someone who is willing to work with me. I also want sommeone who is loving. Someone who will be there when I'm happy, sad, angry, etc. Someone who I can go to for confort. Next thing I look for is intellegence. I don't want to feel like I'm the smart one of the two of us. I want someone who can understand me and get what I'm saying. Someone with good common sense. Someone romantic would also be nice. Most relationships I've seen, the people involved only care about sex when it comes to intamicy. I don't want that. I want someone who would be okay with cuddling, playing games, holding eachother. Someone who doesn't only care about sex or hopefully isn't looking for it at all. They also shouldn't smoke, do drugs, or drink. Sorry, that's not my thing and I find people who do that to be...not that smart. *Ducks from all those on the forum who do those things.* Lastly I want someone who can stand on their own. Someone who although they rely on me, doesn't depend on me to fight her own battles. Someone who can stand up for themselves when I'm not there.

Physically I guess one could say I'm fairly picky. They can't be too much taller than me, nor much shorter than me. I'd perfer if she had black or brown hair but any other natural hair color that does look strange ((i.e. no greens, blues, etc) would go over fine with me. They also shouldn't be too dark skinned nor too light. Also can't be too skinny nor to fat, average weight please. I'd perfer it if they didn't have nay peircings or tatoos either, those sort of things just put me off. I'd also perfer if there wore more...modest clothing, none of that tight jeans, short skirts, tight shirt stuff. Sorry, it's just not me.

I'm never gunna find a girlfriend am I?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Oooh, I like these kinds of questions!
But Danni~~ I didn't know people still voted for the BNP!! D: I just slam the door in their faces when they come calling.

Anyway.

I like shy people  I think they're cute! All quiet and anxious and stuff ;; it's just so sweet. Unfortunately you don't find a lot of cute boys like that, which is a bit of a shame really EXCEPT THAT GUY IN MY ENGLISH CLASS but he's really gay-looking idk it's just HOW HE LOOKS and it's p. cute

As for appearances... my friends joke that I have a blond fetish but I don't, really. P: I don't like muscles and stuff, though~ but ultra skinny boys are scary. Ultra skinny girls too.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

I am usually more attracted to people that are cute rather than hot. There's a difference, you know. Of course, said cute people should have the ability to be hot/sexy! It's a very important skill (not really because most people can do it without trying). well except for me but you get my point

I really have no preference on hair color, they're usually all beautiful. except for stupid fake dyed shit (like neon green and stuff). 

whatever, really


----------



## octobr (Feb 16, 2009)

Tomboy please. I wouldn't be able to handle a prissy chick, since I don't get it at all. I mean it's ok if she wears makeup, skirts, etc but there are more important things than that. Intelligence, for one, in practical ways especially... should be able to understand me even when I'm at my worst, and of course I her. Stands up for herself, and is a tad eccentric, creative and new. Someone who can be a friend as well as a lover and a leader as well as a follower. When I'm being dumb she should be able to snap me out of it without trying to be cute and quiet and shy -- if she needs to, she should be willing to throw me a few punches cause I'm being an idiot. Basically someone stronger than me. And who will _accept me for who i am_ for crying out loud, I don't want her to care what's in my pants so much as what's in my head and heart.

Appearances don't really mean shit to me since I don't often think people are ugly, if at all -- but you know I do have things I'm weak for: freckles, messy ponytails like she has better things to do, a cocky smirk, eyes with attitude. 

Goddamn I'm lonely. :c


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, these aren't really _conditions_ but rather traits that I find attractive. And they're not in order, either, just in the order that I think of them. xD

I agree with Dannichu about confidence and respect, again for both himself and others. He would need to see me as equal to him; I don't want someone who constantly sees himself as better than me, nor do I want someone who is constantly praising me and cutting down himself.

Another big thing is honesty and commitment. I have to be able to trust him. If we have plans to do something, and he constantly cancels or doesn't show up, my trust in him will be shaken a lot, especially if the excuse isn't particularly good. Calling back falls in this, too; so many times I've talked to people on the phone who've said that they will call me back, and then they never do.

Openness is also important; I don't want to have to wonder if something I'm doing is bothering him. I want him to tell me if there's something bothering him so I can try to fix it.

Probably the most important thing is being able to talk to him without a lot of awkwardness. I don't like not having anything to say, or feeling like it's taking a lot of effort to keep the conversation going.

I don't quite know how to word this last one. I'd like for him to be okay with playing with my hair or leaning on my shoulder, basically be okay with occassional physical contact like that. Someone who'd be okay with cuddling, I guess. ^^

Physically I'm not really picky, though I tend to find guys who are an average weight and about my height or slightly taller more attractive.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Oooh, I like these kinds of questions!
> But Danni~~ I didn't know people still voted for the BNP!! D: I just slam the door in their faces when they come calling.
> 
> Anyway.
> ...


I'm adding to this.

Appearance-wise; whatever goes, man! I think lots of people are cute! I especially like short hair (on girls) and kinda shaggy hair (on boys). Eyes that contrast with their hair colour is nice too; like brown/black hair and blue eyes, or red hair and green/blue eyes or something like that are nice too. I don't really like muscular or really fit people... they're kinda scary-looking...

Personality-wise; SHYNESS IS ADORABLE. Especially on boys. People who can be fun but know when to be serious. Being sweet and dorky but not like... to the point of being socially retarded or anything. Someone who can make me listen to them and not steamroll over anything they say that I don't like... ummm

I don't know!


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 16, 2009)

Eh, I dunno if people vote for the BNP still or not; I try and keep as far away from everything they stand for as possible. My point is that racist bigots are a major turn-off. 

Stuff other people have mentioned that remind me of stuff:

Piercings are epic. Having a face that looks like you've fallen on a staple gun (an expression that here means "having everything that can possibly be pierced pierced") isn't particularly attractive, but ears and a few facial piercings is cool :)

And freckles are absolutely adorable. I hate it when girls get really self-concious about their freckles because they're not horrible, unattractive blemishes, they're fantastic and I love them.

Same with scars. Scars are especially brilliant because there's always a cool story behind them. Even the really bad ones should be seen as representations of overcoming whatever it was that caused the scarring in the first place (anything from appendicitis to self-harm), not some kind of horrible disfigurement. 
And I guess it goes back to the confidence and self-respect thing; I was in Italy last summer and hung out with a girl with highly visible burn scars all over her upper body (shoulders to hip), but she dressed for summer, even if it meant everyone could see her scarring. People stared and little kids asked what was wrong with her, but she didn't care and I thought that was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Freckles are fabulous, I agree! I have lots on my nose~


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to have some on the bridge of my nose, but then I burnt my nose repeatedly by never remembering to put suncream on it, and now it's just a kind of shiny pink.

(what are you doing up so late on a school night?)


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2009)

D: Aw, is that what happens when you get sunburnt? I just get MORE FRECKLES after the burnt skin peels off.

(It's a week's holiday!)


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 16, 2009)

Another thing I've remembered. Shy girls are cute. Kind of contridicts the other things I love in girls, but I don't care.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 16, 2009)

Physically, I guess I'd like my partner to have dark hair and eyes. The hair would ideally be chin length and a little shaggy. So long as it's not butt-length or too short, I guess I'm ok. Redheads are cute, too. I don't like light-colored eyes, though, especially the really light ones that are practically staring into your soul. Umm, they'd have to be around my height, maybe a little taller. I don't like thick eyebrows and as for facial hair, it depends on what kind he has, whether he's got the right 'look' for it, etc. The most important thing for me, physically, is having a nice face. There are all sorts of people that I think have nice faces which aren't conventionally pretty, so I guess I give a lot of leeway here. :3

I'll type out what I'd look for in personality some other time.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 16, 2009)

Physically... I dunno, I don't have many limits. Well, overly anorexic chicks or super overweight chicks are a turn off.... as long as it's within health limits, it's fine with me. I mean, I have an ideal woman, but I don't think I can attain that. So here goes... she has to be pretty tall for a chick (it makes the logistics a lot easier. Unless it's Tailsy, she's excluded from anything I say in this thread)... I like dark hair and blue eyes as well. Straight is nice, but I think curls are sweet as well. Some women have adorable curls, and on other people it looks really off. But I don't consider this the most important criterion... most people I know pass this one for me.



> Piercings are epic. Having a face that looks like you've fallen on a staple gun (an expression that here means "having everything that can possibly be pierced pierced") isn't particularly attractive, but ears and a few facial piercings is cool :)


this too :D

Personality... now we're getting to the real thing. I don't like super showoff arrogant bimbo women; if you're a blond chick with big tits that is a turn off. I don't want a relationship with you (and I doubt I could handle the one night stand, though if I did get round to doing it I would admit it). I don't like severely stupid people. I want a girl that knows that twice two is four, and when I talk about x she knows it's a variable. And that when I ask where Russia is on the map, she doesn't point at Canada.

Also, she has to be in it because she loves me, and not just for the goddamn sex or because I look cute. PS I don't look cute. Everyone tells me this but it's a euphemism for ugly and you KNOW IT.

Basically, I don't like shallow women, and I like brainy women that on occasion speak their minds about things! (surprise surprise but I don't like doormats lol)

I also like honest women. No woman's trick. No false promises. I like women that mean what they say. I don't like being played with.


----------



## octobr (Feb 16, 2009)

This is beginning to sound like A Girl Worth Fighting For.




			
				watershed said:
			
		

> curls


Like those big soft barrel curls that bounce when she walks?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 16, 2009)

I like girls, and they have to fit my standards of "Sexy" and actually *like* me back. I'm too lazy to go on about what I find sexy.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 16, 2009)

Verne said:


> This is beginning to sound like A Girl Worth Fighting
> 
> Like those big soft barrel curls that bounce when she walks?


No, more like idk the wavy type of curls you get with really thick brown hair. I don't like sleek curls or perms, they have to be natural or it's ugly.

I like natural makeupless looks.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 16, 2009)

The only thing I want is that my partner likes what I like. That would be ideal... I don't give a damn about what they look like, unless they're like _scary_.


----------



## Minish (Feb 16, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Same with scars. Scars are especially brilliant because there's always a cool story behind them. Even the really bad ones should be seen as representations of overcoming whatever it was that caused the scarring in the first place (anything from appendicitis to self-harm), not some kind of horrible disfigurement.


Someone who agrees with me! :D I don't really get it all when people act like getting a scar from an operation or something is something that should put you off that operation or something. Scars always have interesting backstories! And look awesome! ;_;

Hmm...

Appearance-wise: Basically... I'd say appearances don't matter much for me, but there really is a big thing I have: weight. I wouldn't like to go out with anybody else at all if they're say, over about 60-65kg (at my age and height and all that; I'm 53 myself) because I just think it's very off-putting. Some people like blonde hair, some people like big boobs... I like slender bodies.

I find brown eyes very pretty, or green. Blue I'm not so fond of, but there are some really beautiful shades of blue and grey that are attractive. This shouldn't be so important, but for some reason there's a certain shade of blue that's just... not my thing. Yeah, I'm weird.

Hair, whatever. I don't like hair being heavily straightened, but then again someone like that probably would never go out with me! I generally like dark hair, but there's that certain shade of *natural* blonde-brown that I find extremely attractive, especially when short for some reason. Bobs are awesome. Hair shorter than that on a girl can only be pulled off by a certain type of girl. The rest, I don't really care about (also I have a thing for small breasts. Yes. Small. They look nicer, I swear!)

Personality-wise: Basically, things that are very important to me in a partner are kindness. Compassion and patience are big. If someone isn't that fiery, passionate, competetive type I adore, then they HAVE to be extremely patient. I get depressed seeing people get impatient with things when they move slowly or load slowly, or if they drop something and curse or something. ;_; Seriously, it makes me saaad. Intelligence is important, but I think that as long as someone has a warm, open-minded heart, then intelligence isn't as key as it would be for anybody else.

Obviously I'd never go out with anyone if they weren't kind. But I like _especially_ kind girls. Also, if a partner wasn't a complete tomboy, they would have to have that soft femininity. Not slap-on-tons-of-make-up and wear mini skirts femininity, but natural, gentle, fragile femininity.

On the topic of make-up, I pretty much love seeing girls who are self-confident enough to not wear any _at all_. I don't like girls who are depressed about themselves and think they suck, I'd prefer them to be humble enough to admit their faults but get on with life anyway, and be able to stare hostility in the face. Oh yeah, bravery! Courage and honesty are other brilliant traits!

Think I'm done.
I just realised I didn't mention anything for men. XD I sort of drift further into the lesbian side of bisexuality every day... um, basically everything that I mentioned for girls. Except. Reversed or something. In fact just pretend I'm 100% lesbian, it's simpler...

Also, I need a woman who understands my sense of humour, and preferably has the exact same one, as we'll get along much better that way. Similar interests are key and would probably get us past friendship anyway. I also need someone who can stand my occasionally biting sarcasm, and understand my dual sensitivity-insensitivity paradoxy nature~


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I don't really know. They have to be sweet though, and it would be nice if they had either black or brown hair...but I am not too picky.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 17, 2009)

In guys, I prefer then to be chubby, but healthy and strong. I don't much care about hair, but I like pretty eyes. I'm more submissive to guys, so he should be able to take control in the relationship. He's gotta be confident and cool and able to chill.

In girls, I like them shorter than me and usually skinnier, though I find chunky girls pretty sexy too. I just like the size difference. I like long hair on girls, but really it doesn't matter. I like to take control of girls more, so she should be submissive. And be confident and cool and able to chill. XP


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 18, 2009)

In guys - I like them to be loud and obnoxious. The one's that get into trouble and are extremely aggravating are lovely. (Not loud and obnoxious to me, but I mean in general. Not the hovering around everyone type.) Muscles are weird. I don't like them to be a stick, but having huge muscles is a huge turnoff. I like blond/lightly colored hair, and blue eyes. Dark hair is cool though, just depends on the person. Tallness is a turnoff, as well.

In girls - The kind that likes to have fun? I like dark colored hair on girls, although blond is fine. I just think dark hair looks better. (Which is funny, because I bleached my hair.) Medium tallness is okay, I still like short people. 



Alexi said:


> I like to take control of girls more, so she should be submissive.


No she shouldn't


----------



## Alexi (Feb 18, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> No she shouldn't


I'm sorry. It's my preference, not yours. I'm so sorry I don't measure up to your views of how girls should be. :/


----------



## Meririn (Feb 18, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> I'm also not sure what our limitations are  here, so I'll just do both. Starting with personalities, I want them to be kind. They have to be willing to be nice to me and treat me like a person and to be able to look beyond the surface. I see too many relationships based soley off of looks and that just makes be feel bad and alone. They also have to be pateint. I can be very immature at times, so I need someone who is willing to work with me. I also want sommeone who is loving. Someone who will be there when I'm happy, sad, angry, etc. Someone who I can go to for confort. Next thing I look for is intellegence. I don't want to feel like I'm the smart one of the two of us. I want someone who can understand me and get what I'm saying. Someone with good common sense. Someone romantic would also be nice. Most relationships I've seen, the people involved only care about sex when it comes to intamicy. I don't want that. I want someone who would be okay with cuddling, playing games, holding eachother. Someone who doesn't only care about sex or hopefully isn't looking for it at all. They also shouldn't smoke, do drugs, or drink. Sorry, that's not my thing and I find people who do that to be...not that smart. *Ducks from all those on the forum who do those things.* Lastly I want someone who can stand on their own. Someone who although they rely on me, doesn't depend on me to fight her own battles. Someone who can stand up for themselves when I'm not there.
> 
> Physically I guess one could say I'm fairly picky. They can't be too much taller than me, nor much shorter than me. I'd perfer if she had black or brown hair but any other natural hair color that does look strange ((i.e. no greens, blues, etc) would go over fine with me. They also shouldn't be too dark skinned nor too light. Also can't be too skinny nor to fat, average weight please. I'd perfer it if they didn't have nay peircings or tatoos either, those sort of things just put me off. I'd also perfer if there wore more...modest clothing, none of that tight jeans, short skirts, tight shirt stuff. Sorry, it's just not me.
> 
> I'm never gunna find a girlfriend am I?


Hahaha, you just described me, except for the fact that I'm dirty blonde. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 18, 2009)

Meririn said:


> Hahaha, you just described me, except for the fact that I'm dirty blonde. :sweatdrop:


*points to the section about hair color.* Dirty blond works. And lols...


----------



## Jetx (Feb 18, 2009)

lol Tailsy I seem to fit your description perfectly (not suggesting anything <_<).

Anyway, I like girls that aren't sheep. Ones that are kind of, I dunno, different, but in a good way, not like weirdo or anything. Obviously that's very broad, but say, a fairly unorthodox taste in music is a plus, etc.. And uh, well, I don't really know what else to say. Can't say I've been much into anyone without a bit of brains, though.
As for looks... I'm not too bothered, but naturally I do have my preferences. I like brown hair most and I'm not much into ginger hair. I generally like medium to long length hair, but obviously there are some people that can pull off short hair better... I don't care for eye colours. Don't like when people dye their hair every weekend either. Uhh... I don't know if this is normal, but there's something I really don't like about writing things like this, and my brain is telling me to stop now.

htdgjhpl


----------



## surskitty (Feb 19, 2009)

Functions well as a foil and isn't really ugly.


----------

